# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*






سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اقولها لـ أم كلثوم :d


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اقولها لـ أم كلثوم :d




*أم كلثوم مين بالظبط 

:t9: :t9: :t9:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الصورة مش باينة عندى ليه ؟؟

وباقى الصور كلها باينة​


----------



## sparrow (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جميله جداا الصورة 
بس مالها الاسئله سهله كدة ليه  هههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اشمعنا انا الصورة دى اللى مش باينة عندى

مع ان كل الصور التانية باينة

يللا ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ومش باينه عندي بردو


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

طب حد يقولنا السؤال ههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه اه لحد ما تبان الرؤية عندناااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

عروستي
مش شايف حاجه
نستني بقي لحد ما المنتدي يتنقل علي السيرفر الجديد
جايز تظهر
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب حد يقولنا السؤال ههههههه​




*السؤال هو*
* تقول انت عمرى لميييييييين ؟؟؟؟:t31:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

انا السيرفر اتنقل عندى من زماااااااان

وبرضه مفيش حاجة باينة

السؤال صعب من اوله كده ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

> *السؤال هو*
> *تقول انت عمرى لميييييييين ؟؟؟؟:t31:*​


 
ياريتك ما قولتى ههههههههه

لماما اكييييد​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

الصورة ظهرت عندى اخيراااااا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياريتك ما قولتى ههههههههه
> 
> لماما اكييييد​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مكنتش هقول خوفا عليكم بس انتى الى طلبتى هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصورة مش باينة عندى ليه ؟؟
> 
> وباقى الصور كلها باينة​




*كل واحد ونيته بقي :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> جميله جداا الصورة
> بس مالها الاسئله سهله كدة ليه  هههه




*ههههههههههه
اعتبره هروب من الاجابه
مدام سهل ردي يا سبارو
مستني ردك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اشمعنا انا الصورة دى اللى مش باينة عندى
> 
> مع ان كل الصور التانية باينة
> 
> يللا ههههههههه​




*منا قلت كل واحد ونيته​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ومش باينه عندي بردو




*نيتك سوده زي كوينا 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب حد يقولنا السؤال ههههههه​




*انت عمري

تقولها لمين ؟ ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه لحد ما تبان الرؤية عندناااااااااااا




*هو هلال رمضان يابت ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> عروستي
> مش شايف حاجه
> نستني بقي لحد ما المنتدي يتنقل علي السيرفر الجديد
> جايز تظهر
> هههههههههههههه




*باينه عندي وعند اعضاء كتير
نيتك سوده انتي كمان
السؤال كتبته فوووق​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *السؤال هو*
> * تقول انت عمرى لميييييييين ؟؟؟؟:t31:*​




*طب ماتجاوبي انتي يا كوكي
وانتي بتساعديهم وبس :11azy:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا السيرفر اتنقل عندى من زماااااااان
> 
> وبرضه مفيش حاجة باينة
> 
> السؤال صعب من اوله كده ههههههههه​





tasoni queena قال:


> ياريتك ما قولتى ههههههههه
> 
> لماما اكييييد​





tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الصورة ظهرت عندى اخيراااااا​




*دلوقتي مفيش حجه
المنتدي اتنقل ع السيرفر الجديد
والصوره بانت وكوكي قالتلك السؤال
ردي بقي يا بت يا كوينا *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب ماتجاوبي انتي يا كوكي
> وانتي بتساعديهم وبس :11azy:​*


*
ده سؤال يتجاوب ههههههههههه
هبقا اقولها لسعيد الحظ لما يجى بقا :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*هقولها ...
لنفسى :t30:
ههههههه
وماتجاااوب انت ياااااااااد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> ده سؤال يتجاوب ههههههههههه
> هبقا اقولها لسعيد الحظ لما يجى بقا :t30:​*




*هيكون سعيد الحظ برضه :blush2:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هقولها ...
> لنفسى :t30:
> ههههههه
> وماتجاااوب انت ياااااااااد*​




*لنفسك برضه يا سوسه
من عينيه ممكن اجاوب بدالك
بس كده هسيحلك :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مالي مش باين عندي

اعترض


بس انا شوفت السؤال
هههههههههههههههههههه

مش دي اغنيه ام كلثوم 

انت عمري اللي ابتدي بليلك صباحه
هههههههههههههه






اخليها في سري بقي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا مالي مش باين عندي
> 
> اعترض
> 
> ...





*طب اسيح انا يا أم كلثوم

ولا هتقولي لوحدك زي الشاطره :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تهديد دا يعني ولا ايه

سيح يا عم الحاج براحتك مش بنخاف

وانت عارف

























بس خليك جدع والطيب احسن
ههههههههههههههههههه



ولا اقولك اتحايل عليا شويه
وانا هافكر اقول ولا لا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> تهديد دا يعني ولا ايه
> 
> عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه
> 
> ...




*واتحايل ليه يابت
ما اسيح واقول انا كل حاجه
وانتي عرفه بحب الخير دايما :t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هيكون سعيد الحظ برضه :blush2:​*



*اه طبعا 
ولا ليك رائى تانى :11azy:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اه طبعا
> ولا ليك رائى تانى :11azy:*​





*الله واعلم يختي

كل واحد ونيته بقي leasantr​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

> *دلوقتي مفيش حجه
> المنتدي اتنقل ع السيرفر الجديد
> والصوره بانت وكوكي قالتلك السؤال
> ردي بقي يا بت يا كوينا *


 
ما انا رديت يا ابنى

 البس النظارة ههههههههه

اقولها لماماا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا رديت يا ابنى
> 
> البس النظارة ههههههههه
> 
> اقولها لماماا​




*منا خدت بالي يابت
بس بعمل من بنها :blush2:
يمكن اطلع بسر منك leasantr​*


----------



## besm alslib (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها لاولادي طبعا لان فعلا هما الي عمري وكل حياتي كمان*


*شكرا عزيزي على السؤال*
​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها لماما و بابا  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ل مامتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اقولها لاولادي طبعا لان فعلا هما الي عمري وكل حياتي كمان*
> 
> 
> *شكرا عزيزي على السؤال*
> ​




*ربنا يخليهم ويخليكي ليهم يا امي


نورتي الموضوع بمرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اقولها لماما و بابا  ​*




*ربنا يخليهم ويخليكي ليهم


نورتيني يا رووز​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ل مامتى​




*ربنا يخليها ويخليكي انتي واخواتك


ميرسي ليكي سندريلا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا الصوره باينه عندي بس السؤال لاء:d
يلا هبقى اجاوب ع السؤال التاسع
لما ينزل
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## sparrow (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اعتبره هروب من الاجابه
> مدام سهل ردي يا سبارو
> مستني ردك​*



لا خالص مش هروب هو بس كسوف ههههههه 
اكيد لخطيبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *واتحايل ليه يابت
> ما اسيح واقول انا كل حاجه
> وانتي عرفه بحب الخير دايما :t30:*​


طبعا خدوم من يومك يا واد 
:smil8:
بس هو انت تعرف ايه
اصلي انا عن نفسي مش عارفه
:t30::t30::t30:
تلاته مش واحده بس


​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اقولها لاولادي طبعا لان فعلا هما الي عمري وكل حياتي كمان*
> 
> 
> *شكرا عزيزي على السؤال*


مش عارف ليه حاسس اني بشوف امي بالظبط فيك ...فعلا قلب الامومة واحدة ...

*وطبعا جوابي على السؤال هاقول لعمري انت عمري الي انا عشته اهناك اعتراض ؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا الصوره باينه عندي بس السؤال لاء:d
> يلا هبقى اجاوب ع السؤال التاسع
> لما ينزل
> ميرسي ليك
> ...




*ازاي الصوره باينه والسؤال لأ
اصلا السؤال في الصوره
انت عمري تقولها لمين
ركزي يابنتي اللي واخد عقلك :t30:
مستني ردك برضه هنا​*


----------



## Princess of Love (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها لحد يستاهل كده فعلا*
*ميرسي لحضرتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> لا خالص مش هروب هو بس كسوف ههههههه
> اكيد لخطيبي




*من امتي البنات بتنكسف :t30:
ربنا يخليكم لبعض
ويتمملكم ع خير
ميرسي سبارو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> طبعا خدوم من يومك يا واد
> :smil8:
> بس هو انت تعرف ايه
> اصلي انا عن نفسي مش عارفه
> ...




*طول عمري بحب اخدم
بس تواضع بقي مني
اقول يختي عشان تعرفي
ولا اسكت احسن يا
سووووسه :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> مش عارف ليه حاسس اني بشوف امي بالظبط فيك ...فعلا قلب الامومة واحدة ...
> 
> *وطبعا جوابي على السؤال هاقول لعمري انت عمري الي انا عشته اهناك اعتراض ؟؟؟




*ميرسي مينا ع مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

Pricess of Love قال:


> *اقولها لحد يستاهل كده فعلا*
> *ميرسي لحضرتك*​




*مين بقي الحد ده :t9:
ميرسي ع مرورك
واسمك جميل جدا
نورتيني​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طول عمري بحب اخدم
> بس تواضع بقي مني
> اقول يختي عشان تعرفي
> ولا اسكت احسن يا
> سووووسه :t30:​*




ونعمه التواضع

براحتك احنا مش بنخاف
زي زماااااااااااااااان

طب والنبي لاخربلك الموضوع بقي
واد انت عرفت لقبي ازاي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ونعمه التواضع
> 
> براحتك احنا مش بنخاف
> زي زماااااااااااااااان
> ...




*قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان 30:
بلاش موضوع خراب المواضيع دي
انتي عرفاني ومجربه كويس 
والفيس يشهد علي كده
صح يا سوووسه leasantr​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها لحد بحبه بس هو مش عمري بس هو كل حياتي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اكيد شريك حياتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ميرنا ع مرورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*لاى حد حبنى بجد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك

نورت يا جميل​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*لأمى لأمى لأمى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

